# [X11/Opera] Opera 10 i 11 brak polskich znaków z klawiatury

## plockrm

Tworze system Gentoo do tzw. kiosku z obsługą jednej strony internetowej. Opera posiada wbudowaną możliwość przełączenia w tryb Kiosk mode. System przygotowałem do obsługi polskich znaków, działa poprawnie xterm, vim, zdalne ssh, konsola. Natomiast Opera instalowana poleceniem emerge (instaluje się wersja 11.11) jak i ściągane skompilowane paczki z strony Opery (wersje 10.x opera-10.63-6450.i386.linux i 11.x opera-11.11-2109.i386.linux) mają problem z wprowadzaniem polskich znaków z klawiatury (działa tylko ó, pozostałe to: ÄÄÅÅÅ¼ÅºÄÅ). Z Alt działają również inne klawisze (np. m daje µ). Co ciekawe wersje opery 9.x(opera-9.64-2480.gcc4-qt4.i386 z strony Opery,) działają poprawnie jak i Firefox instalowany z polecenia emerge. Czcionki na stronach oraz w menu są poprawnie wyświetlane w Operze 11.x, 10.x i 9.x Poniżej konfiguracja (całego kodu z plików nie wklejałem ze względu na przejrzystość, będzie potrzebny cała zawartość pliku to wkleję):

/etc/env.d/02locale

```
LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

```

/etc/make.conf

```
...

USE="X userlocales unicode nls"

...

LINGUAS="en pl"

...

```

/etc/rc.conf

```
...

unicode="YES"

...

```

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

```
KEYMAP="pl2"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

#DUMPKEYS_CHARSET=""

```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf (zahashowane InputDevice ze wzgledu że nie działały, Section "InputDevice" dotyczące myszki jak i klawiatury również, użyłem "evdev")

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        #InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        #InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

...

```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev pointer catchall"

        MatchIsPointer "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

        Option "XkbOptions" "lv3:ralt_switch_multikey"

        #Option "XkbVariant" "dvp"

EndSection

```

/etc/locale.gen (odhashowane poniższe linie)

```
...

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

pl_PL ISO-8859-2

pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8

...

```

Ładowanie X + Opera przez xinit

/root/xinitrc (testowo na root, docelowo user   :Smile:  )

```

#!/bin/sh

xsetroot -solid rgb:4400/7a00/0000 &

opera -geometry 1024x768+0+0

```

System kompilowałem/instalowałem przy użyciu USE="X" w /etc/make.conf. Po zainstalowaniu X11 polonizowałem system, a następnie instalowałem Operę. 

Jedynie co mi przychodzi na myśl to że Opery w wersjach 11 i 10 używają innych bibliotek niż 9, i te właśnie muszę jeszcze raz przekompilować z ustawioną flagą USE="X userlocales unicode nls". Tylko jakie to mogą być biblioteki?

----------

